# I Love Drafting!!!!!



## Mugshot (4 Oct 2012)

Reached the T junction on my commute tonight which leaves about 2 miles to go. Trundling down the road heading in the direction I'm about to take are a couple of tractors towing trailers followed by a car, I considered nipping out in front but decided against it due to the hill which is coming up, it's not overly long or steep, but it's there.
Anyway, tucked in behind the car and headed off through a single lane section which has passing places, tractor number two pulls over to let the car through so I nip through behind. Car overtakes tractor number one as soon as we get back to two lanes leaving me behind tractor and trailer for the climb. Previous best average with a decent tail wind was around 14 -14.5 mph, tonight went up there at 18.5 - 19 mph and I was holding back too!
I'm thinking of inviting the farmer to come along on all my rides


----------



## screenman (4 Oct 2012)

First and only word that came to mind is, muppet.


----------



## Mugshot (4 Oct 2012)

Me or the farmer?


----------



## screenman (4 Oct 2012)

You.


----------



## Mugshot (4 Oct 2012)

Oh , seriously why?
I wasn't doing this


----------



## MattHB (4 Oct 2012)

It's a rediculously dangerous thing to do. Obviously.


----------



## Mugshot (4 Oct 2012)

MattHB said:


> It's a rediculously dangerous thing to do. Obviously.


It is? Well I guess that explains why I enjoyed it so much.


----------



## screenman (4 Oct 2012)

When you grow up and can drive a car you will realise how bad tailgating is. I have repaired cars with large dents in from much thrown from tractor tyres, iamgine that lump of muck hitting you in the face. Also I can assure you even with all that weight they can stop quicker than you if you are close enough to draft.

On top of that irresponsible riding gets us all a bad name.


----------



## Crosstrailer (4 Oct 2012)

Mugshot said:


> Oh , seriously why?
> I wasn't doing this




The cyclist in that video must be insane....................................................................................................................... he has no helmet on


----------



## Mugshot (4 Oct 2012)

screenman said:


> When you grow up and can drive a car you will realise how bad tailgating is. I have repaired cars with large dents in from much thrown from tractor tyres, iamgine that lump of muck hitting you in the face. Also I can assure you even with all that weight they can stop quicker than you if you are close enough to draft.
> 
> On top of that irresponsible riding gets us all a bad name.


Ah I see you're worried about your good name.
I was approx 5 - 6 ft behind (I don't know if that's the recommended distance for drafting but I certainly noticed a difference) and I was going up hill. It's a hill I've ridden up a few of hundred times this year alone, so I know it pretty well. There's no junctions or even farm entrances on the way up on either side. The trailer was nice and clean, if it hadn't have been I would have stayed well back, I don't like getting covered in mud, or worse, and I don't like the smell of the or worse either. But that's a fair point and well put 

Edit: I was probably nearer 8ft behind, just paced it out.


----------



## screenman (4 Oct 2012)

I am always worried about my good name it took me a long time to get it. As a responsible person I also worry about your safety even though I do not know you.


----------



## Mugshot (4 Oct 2012)

screenman said:


> I am always worried about my good name it took me a long time to get it. As a responsible person I also worry about your safety even though I do not know you.


That's a nice thing to say, thank you


----------



## defy-one (4 Oct 2012)

My neighbour is intent on bringing our 10 mile village loop times down. I had done the same loop in the morning - but what the hell. Give the boy some motivation. Drafted him within an inch of his back wheel. Amazing. Hardly broke a sweat. Wasn't breathing that hard after.


----------



## sabian92 (4 Oct 2012)

Mugshot said:


> It is? Well I guess that explains why I enjoyed it so much.


 
Yes, and when you get abuse about "bloody cyclists" then you will only have yourself to blame. Most of us on here go out of our way to stop at red lights, be courteous road users and generally try and remove that "cyclists are idiots" way of thinking. It takes years to build up and 1 idiot to ruin it.



Mugshot said:


> Ah I see you're worried about your good name.
> I was approx 5 - 6 ft behind (I don't know if that's the recommended distance for drafting but I certainly noticed a difference) and I was going up hill. It's a hill I've ridden up a few of hundred times this year alone, so I know it pretty well. There's no junctions or even farm entrances on the way up on either side. The trailer was nice and clean, if it hadn't have been I would have stayed well back, I don't like getting covered in mud, or worse, and I don't like the smell of the or worse either. But that's a fair point and well put
> 
> Edit: I was probably nearer 8ft behind, just paced it out.


 
How well you know it isn't the point, conditions change. Situations change. It's really dangerous to do it - other cyclists is fine, as long as they want you to do it. Other cars, not so much. Car drivers don't draft, they don't understand it. Cyclists generally don't draft either unless they're racing.


----------



## Nebulous (4 Oct 2012)

Were you on Strava?


----------



## 4F (4 Oct 2012)

8 foot behind ffs, what a wuss x


----------



## Mugshot (4 Oct 2012)

Nebulous said:


> Were you on Strava?


It was actually the first thing which occurred to me when I got home, unfortunately no


----------



## 4F (4 Oct 2012)

Mugshot said:


> It was actually the first thing which occurred to me when I got home, unfortunately no


Best you create a segment then....


----------



## Mugshot (4 Oct 2012)

4F said:


> Best you create a segment then....


It's the first time the situation has arisen in literally hundreds of journeys up there, plus I'm not sure I'd be able to share it as everyone would know my secret now and it looks like I'm in the doghouse as it is, I feel a flounce coming on


----------



## phil_hg_uk (4 Oct 2012)

Mugshot said:


> I feel a flounce coming on


----------



## 4F (4 Oct 2012)

Mugshot said:


> It's the first time the situation has arisen in literally hundreds of journeys up there, plus I'm not sure I'd be able to share it as everyone would know my secret now and it looks like I'm in the doghouse as it is, I feel a flounce coming on


Oh I don't know, check out this cycle chat 1-2-3 http://app.strava.com/rides/18997074#345938126


----------



## helston90 (4 Oct 2012)

I was under the impression (from the BBC coverage of the Olympics and there end my knowledge of the subject) that any further than a bikes length away from the in front object makes drafting next to useless? and you wouldn't really want to be that close- esp as he probably had no idea you were there!


----------



## screenman (4 Oct 2012)

Never worth a flounce, just smile.


----------



## Mugshot (4 Oct 2012)

4F said:


> Oh I don't know, check out this cycle chat 1-2-3 http://app.strava.com/rides/18997074#345938126


I'm not overly familiar with the Strava layout having never used it, but are we possibly referring to tractor dash?


----------



## Mugshot (4 Oct 2012)

screenman said:


> Never worth a flounce, just smile.


----------



## marzjennings (4 Oct 2012)

MattHB said:


> It's a rediculously dangerous thing to do. Obviously.


 
Rubbish, drafting is fun and should be encouraged. 

Maybe you're just too chicken.


----------



## 400bhp (4 Oct 2012)

helston90 said:


> I was under the impression (from the BBC coverage of the Olympics and there end my knowledge of the subject) that any further than a bikes length away from the in front object makes drafting next to useless? and you wouldn't really want to be that close- esp as he probably had no idea you were there!


 
He was behind a tractor, not one of the cycle "jockeys"!


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Oct 2012)

There was absolutely no drafting going on here whatsover whatever the KOM said he might have done 

The real danger with drafting apart from sudden braking from the vehicle, is that you do not see the road surface infront of you and if there was a mahoosive crater in the road you wouldn't have the time to avoid it. I am pretty sure Yahuda Moon ended up doing exactly that and it concluded with a trip to A&E.


----------



## MattHB (4 Oct 2012)

marzjennings said:


> Rubbish, drafting is fun and should be encouraged.
> 
> Maybe you're just too chicken.



It's ok. I'll remain a live chicken then. You go for it... I think it's called natural selection?


----------



## 4F (4 Oct 2012)

Mugshot said:


> I'm not overly familiar with the Strava layout having never used it, but are we possibly referring to tractor dash?


Certainly are


----------



## Mugshot (4 Oct 2012)

helston90 said:


> I was under the impression (from the BBC coverage of the Olympics and there end my knowledge of the subject) that any further than a bikes length away from the in front object makes drafting next to useless? and you wouldn't really want to be that close- esp as he probably had no idea you were there!


I honestly don't know but I would imagine the size of the vehicle makes a difference. He probably had an idea I was there as he'd seen me at the junction, he certainly knew I had been there when I overtook him.


----------



## Gary E (4 Oct 2012)

MattHB said:


> It's ok. I'll remain a live chicken then. You go for it... I think it's called natural selection?


Surely natural selection would favour the brave?
The cowards who stayed in the cave and starved to death versus the brave souls who ventured out and hunted woolly mammoths etc etc?
Just saying


----------



## Mugshot (4 Oct 2012)

4F said:


> Certainly are


Does Strava automatically recognise you're on a segment?


----------



## jarlrmai (4 Oct 2012)

enjoy it, when you want to do 20-22 getting stuck behind a tractor/milk float is no fun.


----------



## 4F (4 Oct 2012)

Mugshot said:


> Does Strava automatically recognise you're on a segment?


Yep


----------



## Mugshot (4 Oct 2012)

4F said:


> Yep


Cool, I'm going to give it a go, I swear some of the people on there are on scooters though, they're going up some of the hills round me quicker than I can go down them!


----------



## HLaB (4 Oct 2012)

Mugshot said:


> Does Strava automatically recognise you're on a segment?


Usually but tonight I see one of my friends have created a segment on a section of road I've done, there's no record!


----------



## Hacienda71 (4 Oct 2012)

Mugshot said:


> Cool, I'm going to give it a go, I swear some of the people on there are on scooters though, they're going up some of the hills round me quicker than I can go down them!


 
Strava comes with the following health warning:

*Strava can be addictive. You have been warned!  *


----------



## Mugshot (4 Oct 2012)

HLaB said:


> Usually but tonight I see one of my friends have created a segment on a section of road I've done, there's no record!


I'll have to read up on it, I signed up ages ago but have never used it, didn't want to see my name at the bottom of the list


----------



## redcard (4 Oct 2012)

screenman said:


> I am always worried about my good name it took me a long time to get it. As a responsible person I also worry about your safety even though I do not know you.



Why did you waste your life building your reputation if you think some stranger can easily destroy it?

And let's face it, plenty of people think you're a prick just cos you ride a bike.


----------



## RedRider (4 Oct 2012)

Mugshot said:


> Reached the T junction on my commute tonight which leaves about 2 miles to go. Trundling down the road heading in the direction I'm about to take are a couple of tractors towing trailers followed by a car, I considered nipping out in front but decided against it due to the hill which is coming up, it's not overly long or steep, but it's there.
> Anyway, tucked in behind the car and headed off through a single lane section which has passing places, tractor number two pulls over to let the car through so I nip through behind. Car overtakes tractor number one as soon as we get back to two lanes leaving me behind tractor and trailer for the climb. Previous best average with a decent tail wind was around 14 -14.5 mph, tonight went up there at 18.5 - 19 mph and I was holding back too!
> I'm thinking of inviting the farmer to come along on all my rides


Love it too on occasion. Several times over the last few weeks my commute has involved a long, straight roman road ride often into a headwind for 16 miles. Tucking five or so metres behind the offside corner of bus/van/van/van/bus along the way has kept me sucked along nicely out the wind and not particularly dangerous either.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (4 Oct 2012)

Don't see the issue!
Did similar myself earlier this week on my commute.
Stuck behind 3 cars on a side road with speed tables doing about 18mph.
Overtook the two rear cars and the front one was abt 50 on.
I caught it and tailed it as couldn't overtake due to oncoming, although I was sitting just off its rear offside lights albeit for about 0.5k.

We are all adults and even clipping in is the start of the risks we take on board daily.
Sometimes, you need to just feel the rush of danger...


----------



## marzjennings (5 Oct 2012)

MattHB said:


> It's ok. I'll remain a live chicken then. You go for it... I think it's called natural selection?


 
Come on, live a little. There's a wee buzz when drafting a truck or bus. 

Oh, I've already had kids. And the family knows how crazy dad is.


----------



## Nebulous (5 Oct 2012)

helston90 said:


> I was under the impression (from the BBC coverage of the Olympics and there end my knowledge of the subject) that any further than a bikes length away from the in front object makes drafting next to useless? and you wouldn't really want to be that close- esp as he probably had no idea you were there!


 
It really depends on the vehicle. Something as big as a bus, and to a lesser extent a tractor punches a huge hole through the air. That strava ride I referred to of mine I must have been around 7 or 8 metres behind the bus, but I still absolutely hammered my best time.

In a mass bike ride then close quarters certainly increases the advantage and the risk.


----------



## screenman (5 Oct 2012)

Redcard I did not waste any of my life building my reputation, in business it is a quality thing to hold.


----------



## Vikeonabike (5 Oct 2012)

Drafting, in my humble opinion is for those reckless idiots who have no concept of thier own mortality!


It's also great fun and a complete rush..... Draft away, live a little. Life without a risk or two is no life at all!


----------



## Mugshot (5 Oct 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> Strava comes with the following health warning:
> 
> *Strava can be addictive. You have been warned!  *


Oh dear, oh dear
Strava for the first time this morning and it turns out there's a segment on my commute, 7th out of 27, but I didn't know about it and I know I can do it quicker! Bring on tomorrow morning 

Now where's my mate with the tractor?


----------



## Leaway2 (5 Oct 2012)

Mugshot said:


> I honestly don't know but I would imagine the size of the vehicle makes a difference. He probably had an idea I was there as he'd seen me at the junction, he certainly knew I had been there when I overtook him.


 
Perhaps he was just pacing you.


----------



## fossyant (5 Oct 2012)

Just don't draft a tractor pulling a trailer full of fresh manure.  Me and a club mate followed a rather rapid tractor doing about 25 mph for a few miles. Let's say we absolutely stunk when we got home.


----------



## BentMikey (5 Oct 2012)

Well done Mugshot! I do think those earlier posts berating you were rather out of line, but anyway.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (5 Oct 2012)

Mugshot said:


> I'm not overly familiar with the Strava layout having never used it, but are we possibly referring to tractor dash?


 
In this part of the country we call it a 'Suffolk sprint'.


----------



## Buddfox (5 Oct 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> There was absolutely no drafting going on here whatsover whatever the KOM said he might have done
> 
> The real danger with drafting apart from sudden braking from the vehicle, is that you do not see the road surface infront of you and if there was a mahoosive crater in the road you wouldn't have the time to avoid it. I am pretty sure Yahuda Moon ended up doing exactly that and it concluded with a trip to A&E.


 
+1 - I was drafting a National Express coach, hit a hole / bump in the road / somethign and watched my front light disappear into small pieces on the road as it was knocked out of its fitting. (The fitting was already a bit knackered, but it was irritating). Lesson learned!


----------



## MattHB (5 Oct 2012)

marzjennings said:


> Come on,* live a little. There's a wee buzz when drafting a truck or bus. *
> 
> Oh, I've already had kids. And the family knows how crazy dad is.



I intend to live a lot! And is the buzz before or after you go under it?


----------



## hoski (5 Oct 2012)

screenman said:


> Redcard I did not waste any of my life building my reputation, in business it is a quality thing to hold.


 
I don't mean to be disrespectful - but - what does that even mean? When it comes to cycling, there is no individual reputation. Since I've started wearing lycra and a helmet an increasing number of drivers have started treating me like sh1t regardless of how I ride. And what on earth has business got to do with drafting tractors?


----------



## Kiwiavenger (5 Oct 2012)

i like having people overtake me so i get a slight benefit of a mini draft from them for a second or so. i also like chasing cars that overtake me through 30-40MPH zones just to see if i can catch them!!! is all good fun.


----------



## Mushroomgodmat (5 Oct 2012)

iv done it twice, averaged about 28-32mph with ease.

I don't think ill be doing it again. Being behind a bus, that close is something of a risk im not willing to replicate.

But admittedly...good, scary fun .


----------



## Downward (5 Oct 2012)

I love drafting - Bin lorries though are a no no - The stink.


----------



## jonny jeez (5 Oct 2012)

Vikeonabike said:


> Drafting, in my humble opinion is for those reckless idiots who have no concept of thier own mortality!
> 
> 
> It's also great fun and a complete rush..... Draft away, live a little. Life without a risk or two is no life at all!





Mushroomgodmat said:


> iv done it twice, averaged about 28-32mph with ease.
> 
> I don't think ill be doing it again. Being behind a bus, that close is something of a risk im not willing to replicate.
> 
> But admittedly...good, scary fun .


 
yup

View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vj82mtlinbA


A rare opportunity where it all came together for me on a long haul home. Very exhilarating but stupid and dangerous none the less.


----------



## lozcs (5 Oct 2012)

Yes, drafting increases the 'dangers' of cycling, it's also massive massive fun.

Last month I drafted a bus (much like the video above) for about a mile - reached top speed of 43.2mph at which point I bottled it when I could feel back wheel getting caught in turbulance - covered a mile in 1m33s... it was brilliant...

It's not something I've done often - only three times in the last 18 months - but something I will do every now and again as Johnny Jeez says 'when it all comes together'

I've just spent the last week on old winter clunker due to a blow out last weekend, would have been a lot worse if it happened at that speed - but hey ho....


----------



## monkeylc (5 Oct 2012)

Think everyone does "exhilarating but stupid and dangerous" things now and then,it's part of being human.


----------



## screenman (5 Oct 2012)

So we can all agree it is stupid and dangerous.


----------



## monkeylc (5 Oct 2012)

*/fun*
**
How many people do stupidly dangerous things?
Skydiving
Climbing
Etc,etc
If other people don't agree with what they do,just get in some bubble wrap and lay on your bed...


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (5 Oct 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> yup
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vj82mtlinbA
> 
> ...



That looked mental, looks like you got some head of speed up too!!
Got a tad too close to the bus when it stopped or my liking tho.


----------



## marzjennings (5 Oct 2012)

screenman said:


> So we can all agree it is stupid and dangerous.


 
No not really. I feel more exposed going around a large round-abouts than I do drafting a bus.

Yes, I have no idea what is in front of the bus, but between me and any potential danger IS a bus!

It's like riding with someone running block (US football reference) ahead of you.


----------



## mark st1 (5 Oct 2012)

screenman said:


> So we can all agree it is stupid and dangerous.


 
Nup.


----------



## screenman (5 Oct 2012)

You cannot be serious!


----------



## mark st1 (5 Oct 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> yup
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vj82mtlinbA
> 
> ...




Wonder if the 2 people you passed on bikes were on Strava


----------



## 4F (5 Oct 2012)

screenman said:


> You cannot be serious!


 
yes, serious fun.


----------



## mark st1 (5 Oct 2012)

screenman said:


> You cannot be serious!


 
Lol id say the general theme seems to be he is an adult and can do as he wishes. I respect your opinion just like i do everyone elses. Doesnt mean i have to agree with it.


----------



## jonny jeez (5 Oct 2012)

screenman said:


> So we can all agree it is stupid and dangerous.


and fun


----------



## jonny jeez (5 Oct 2012)

TonyEnjoyD said:


> tad too close to the bus when it stopped or my liking tho.


 
mine too


----------



## screenman (5 Oct 2012)

Has anyone noticed not once have I said I do not do it.


----------



## ManiaMuse (5 Oct 2012)

It's not drafting unless you can touch it.


----------



## rich p (5 Oct 2012)

screenman said:


> Has anyone noticed not once have I said I do not do it.


 I doubt it.
We're still digesting the fact that you worry about your reputation.


----------



## screenman (5 Oct 2012)

You should try some Exlax to speed things up a bit.


----------



## marzjennings (5 Oct 2012)

MattHB said:


> I intend to live a lot! And is the buzz before or after you go under it?


 
Under what? How would a drafting cyclist end up under the vehicle their drafting? What series of events do you think would have to happen to end up under the bus being drafted? (as an example).


----------



## Hacienda71 (5 Oct 2012)

I do it, I can see the dangers in doing it. I can also see the dangers riding fast down a steep hill and riding in heavy traffic, I do that as well. Some people are more of the "risk taker" type than others.


----------



## marzjennings (5 Oct 2012)

jonny jeez said:


> yup
> 
> View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vj82mtlinbA
> 
> ...




Cool video. But what make it dangerous? 

Is it just the fact that drafting enables a rider to travel much faster than they're normally comfortable with?
Or that the rider is in a bad position on the road? (though it's not far off primary)
Is it the remote possibility that the bus could come to an abrupt stop and the rider would smack into the back of the bus?

Does anyone know the braking distances for car, bus and bikes? Because I've always assumed they are pretty close. I.e. If the vehicle starts to brake and brake hard I am able to comfortably brake too and not bump into them.


----------



## mark st1 (5 Oct 2012)

screenman said:


> You should try some Exlax to speed things up a bit.


 
Looks like your keyboard has taken Exlax


----------



## screenman (5 Oct 2012)

30 mph is 44 feet per second, if the bus/tractor/car/van etc. hits the brakes hard chances are you will hit it before you start to brake.


----------



## mark st1 (5 Oct 2012)

screenman said:


> Has anyone noticed not once have I said I do not do it.


 
This does suggest (unless its a missleading comment) that you also partake in drafting yes ?


----------



## snorri (5 Oct 2012)

This drafting sounds more exciting by the minute, it's a pity the buses go so fast in my neighbourhood.


----------



## Mugshot (5 Oct 2012)

mark st1 said:


> This does suggest (unless its a missleading comment) that you also partake in drafting yes ?


He'd better not after this;


screenman said:


> First and only word that came to mind is, muppet.


And this;


screenman said:


> When you grow up and can drive a car you will realise how bad tailgating is.
> On top of that irresponsible riding gets us all a bad name.


----------



## snorri (5 Oct 2012)

Mugshot said:


> He'd better not after this;
> And this;


 
I'm sure we misunderstand him, it'll be fine when he discovers how to do smileys.


----------



## campbellab (5 Oct 2012)

monkeylc said:


> */fun*
> **
> How many people do stupidly dangerous things?
> Skydiving
> ...


 
Flawed argument - people partake in assumed risk activities in a fashion that generally doesn't impact other people unless they have chosen to be involved with it. If it goes wrong it impacts on the participants, and sometimes the emergency services (but thats their job).

Dicking around on the road puts other people at risk, and falling off in the path of another road user who subsequently kills you isn't really fair on them either.

P.s. I dont have any strong feelings either way about draughting, does look like fun


----------



## Mugshot (5 Oct 2012)

Hacienda71 said:


> I do it, I can see the dangers in doing it. I can also see the dangers riding fast down a steep hill and riding in heavy traffic, I do that as well. Some people are more of the "risk taker" type than others.


I feel far more vulnerable when I'm going down hill at pace in wet conditions, with traffic waiting at side roads on either side despite holding primary and leaving several car lengths between myself and the car in front, than I did chasing a tractor up a hill, doesn't stop me doing it mind.


----------



## screenman (5 Oct 2012)

My drafting is done in a chain gang, or in a TTT or even a two up, not behind a a vehicle driven by somebody who has no knowledge of how a bike stops, may not even know you are there, and who may think it a joke to slam their brakes on.

Want to draft then get on a track behind a Derny.

This is a public forum and as such I feel it our duty to give good safe advice, advocating drafting I do not feel fits that description well. Imagine some 12 year old lad picking up that drafting a vehicle is the correct thing to do because it say so on this forum.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (5 Oct 2012)

screenman said:


> 30 mph is 44 feet per second, if the bus/tractor/car/van etc. hits the brakes hard chances are you will hit it before you start to brake.


How long did it take to calculate that?!


----------



## screenman (5 Oct 2012)

As long as it took to Google it.


----------



## Mugshot (5 Oct 2012)

The most striking thing about it wasn't how much easier it was to climb the hill it was that when we were on the way through the single track section we were doing around 15 - 16 mph, I'll generally do around 20 - 21 ish. But the car driver didn't beep, gesticulate, rev his engine or shout encouraging comments to the tractor driver suggesting he may want to move out of his way, not bleeding once!


----------



## hennbell (5 Oct 2012)

screenman said:


> This is a public forum and as such I feel it our duty to give good safe advice, advocating drafting I do not feel fits that description well. *Imagine some 12 year old lad picking up that drafting a vehicle is the correct thing to do because it say so on this forum.*


 
To quote Helen Lovejoy of the Simpsons


"Oohh! Won't somebody please think of the children?!"


----------



## screenman (5 Oct 2012)

Mugshot, it is a size thing going on.


----------



## redcard (5 Oct 2012)

hennbell said:


> To quote Helen Lovejoy of the Simpsons
> 
> 
> "Oohh! Won't somebody please think of the children?!"


 
12 year olds are such angels, then they discover CycleChat, and they're farked!


----------



## Mugshot (5 Oct 2012)

marzjennings said:


> It's like riding with someone running block (US football reference) ahead of you.


When I got in I had the following conversation with my wife;
Her - Didn't you ride the bike home tonight?
Me - Yeah, course I did.
Her - Oh, it just doesn't look like you did.

 So there we have it, not only does drafting potentially make your ride quicker it also means you may not stagger through the door in the dribbling, sweating, quivering state you normally do


----------



## Mugshot (5 Oct 2012)

screenman said:


> Mugshot, it is a size thing going on.


Yeah I know, it's a shame though isn't it.


----------



## screenman (5 Oct 2012)

Yep!


----------



## snorri (5 Oct 2012)

screenman said:


> This is a public forum and as such I feel it our duty to give good safe advice, advocating drafting I do not feel fits that description well. Imagine some 12 year old lad picking up that drafting a vehicle is the correct thing to do because it say so on this forum.


If it is our duty to give safe advice, then it is also our duty to give advice in a polite manner. Imagine some 12 year old reading this thread and learning to refer to address someone he disagrees with as a muppet, and telling them to grow up, it must be the correct response, it says so on this very thread.


----------



## redcard (5 Oct 2012)

The first rule of drafting is: You do not talk about drafting.


----------



## jonny jeez (5 Oct 2012)

marzjennings said:


> Cool video. But what make it dangerous?
> 
> Is it just the fact that drafting enables a rider to travel much faster than they're normally comfortable with?
> Or that the rider is in a bad position on the road? (though it's not far off primary)
> ...


 
yes


----------



## BentMikey (5 Oct 2012)

screenman said:


> 30 mph is 44 feet per second, if the bus/tractor/car/van etc. hits the brakes hard chances are you will hit it before you start to brake.


 
I take it you don't have A Level maths or physics? Perhaps that was only O Level, I can't recall...


----------



## BentMikey (5 Oct 2012)

Anyone remember that C+ topic where embankment bus drafting was talked about? The one about having your front wheel an inch or so off the bus bumper and treating it like a derny? 

*fond memories from forum grandpas*


----------



## monkeylc (5 Oct 2012)

This whole thread as usual,has been flooded with the "you shouldn't do that people" (ah,that rhymes) If you don't like it don't do it!
It's like looking for a chat room that you don't agree with?
Join in on something you do.....
Other threads.......

Ten minutes time "Well actually,,,,,,,,,,,"


----------



## monkeylc (5 Oct 2012)

Ok,more than ten minutes....


----------



## screenman (6 Oct 2012)

This is a discussion forum, what a boring place it would be if we all agreed. It is banter, pure and simple same.


----------



## mark st1 (6 Oct 2012)

screenman said:


> This is a discussion forum, what a boring place it would be if we all agreed. It is banter, pure and simple same.


 
Is that your icy sense of humour begining to melt


----------



## screenman (6 Oct 2012)

Yep!


----------



## Smurfy (23 Sep 2014)

OK, I'm guilty of drafting buses.  Timing is everything, just watch out for that flashing right indicator, and then tag on the back when they pull away. Limited stop is better, as the regular ones stop too soon. Uphill can be quite good too, as loaded double deckers are a bit slow on hills.


----------



## Downward (23 Sep 2014)

YellowTim said:


> OK, I'm guilty of drafting buses.  Timing is everything, just watch out for that flashing right indicator, and then tag on the back when they pull away. Limited stop is better, as the regular ones stop too soon. Uphill can be quite good too, as loaded double deckers are a bit slow on hills.



Me too.


----------



## Mugshot (23 Sep 2014)

WOW, wasn't expectng to see this thread of mine again, you know what in the two years since I posted this thread I haven't once had the opportunity to repeat my uphill tractor drafting antics


----------



## Vikeonabike (23 Sep 2014)

Living in Rural Lincolnshire, the conditons have been great for drafting.. Tractors, millions of them between 25 and 35 mph... Great fun!


----------



## Kiwiavenger (23 Sep 2014)

I regularly play chase the bus now!! There is a national speed limit exiting my village so as long as I'm fairly close I benefit all the way to the next village (1 1/2 miles) I also then try and race the bus as it takes a slightly different and marginally longer route.

Drafting through the roadworks outside my work is also fun as long as I can see ahead of the car in front of me


----------



## Smurfy (8 Oct 2014)

Got a good ride from an ambulance today. Yes, I know!


----------



## classic33 (8 Oct 2014)

YellowTim said:


> Got a good ride from an ambulance today. Yes, I know!


Inside or outside?


----------



## noodle (9 Oct 2014)

look elsewhere on here and you will see im new to proper road stuff
last time i had a road bike it was a brand new puch sprint and i drafted a car down a local road called crank road aptly named with hindsight
http://www.strava.com/segments/4998295
now that bike had steel rims and old world calipers and i was closely following a car (ill come back to this) down this hill about a foot at the closest (oh i was just 13 so just squeezed past the 12 year old bit) anyway im flying along i mean never been quicker (grew up with reliant robins...) bottom of the hill there is a bend so the car breaks i do but well steel rims calipers....... i bounce off the car kerb etc

what was this car that i couldnt outbrake citroen 2cv dolly 
d231 was definatly the numbers and ocv i think the letters

that fall really stung 

still draft now though used to do it loads round liverpool, taxis buses on the way in down the hill past tj hughes


----------



## raleighnut (9 Oct 2014)

I never minded drafting cars as I could always see over em, busses/lorries etc not for me.


----------



## Smurfy (9 Oct 2014)

classic33 said:


> Inside or outside?


Outside, but I was thinking how silly I'd feel if it all went wrong and I needed a ride inside.


----------



## clid61 (10 Oct 2014)

noodle said:


> look elsewhere on here and you will see im new to proper road stuff
> last time i had a road bike it was a brand new puch sprint and i drafted a car down a local road called crank road aptly named with hindsight
> http://www.strava.com/segments/4998295
> now that bike had steel rims and old world calipers and i was closely following a car (ill come back to this) down this hill about a foot at the closest (oh i was just 13 so just squeezed past the 12 year old bit) anyway im flying along i mean never been quicker (grew up with reliant robins...) bottom of the hill there is a bend so the car breaks i do but well steel rims calipers....... i bounce off the car kerb etc
> ...




Crank Road . know it well !!! I have plenty of rides over that way ! Climbing off the flat and bombing it back down into Wigan


----------



## Crankarm (10 Oct 2014)

Why would you draft a filthy dirty bus? The fumes from the exhaust would gas you. And of course you are not breathing long and hard to try to keep in close. Yuck!


----------



## Cyclopathic (11 Oct 2014)

Mugshot said:


> It is? Well I guess that explains why I enjoyed it so much.


There are cycling activities that you could do that are dangerous but also don't put other peoples well being in danger. There's no way of seeing if you are coming up on a pot hole that could throw you of. Not too bad if it's just you that gets hurt (I don't think anyone here would mind) but what about the poor sod that drives over you. They will have to live with the horrible banging, crunching sound for the rest of their lives. What's more is that some one else may get injured or worse.
I'm not saying don't get your kicks, just do it where you can't adversely affect other peoples lives.


----------



## Cyclopathic (11 Oct 2014)

Also I would have thought that anyone who wanted to travel as quickly and effortlessly as a car would just, I dunno, drive a car?


----------



## Cyclopathic (11 Oct 2014)

marzjennings said:


> Come on, live a little. There's a wee buzz when drafting a truck or bus.
> 
> Oh, I've already had kids. And the family knows how crazy dad is.


Yeah but do you want to put them to all the trouble of getting to know their new daddy?


----------



## Smurfy (12 Oct 2014)

Crankarm said:


> Why would you draft a filthy dirty bus? The fumes from the exhaust would gas you. And of course you are not breathing long and hard to try to keep in close. Yuck!


Buses in my area have the exhaust pointing sideways. No problem!


----------



## clid61 (25 Oct 2014)

Remember this guy from last year , Morrocan Pro me thinks watch from 2.50 0nwards drafting the coach !


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0FoZAU9cV4


----------

